# Get the 60d or wait for the 70d?



## whoutman (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi guys,
Here a new member, At the moment I have a 450d with a 24-105 IS UMS and a 70-200 USM F/4.0, a very nice combo in my opinion. But after 4 years I would like to upgrade to a higher model, like the 60d or 70d with video function etc. But, is it worth it? Or do I have to wait for the new 70d? I mainly will use it for 50% stills and 50% videos. Here in the Netherlands a new 60d body cost 770,- euros, a new 70d would be 1200,- i heard. What would you recommend me and why?
Many thanks,
Willem


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Wilhelm,

It depends. How SOON do you want to upgrade? If you wait on the actual availability of a proposed 70D, it could be a long time before it's in your possession. The 60D is a fine camera for a cheap price, so I can't really see anything wrong with your purchasing decision. The 60D is probably far superior to the 40D. I rank the 60D between the 7D and 50D (I know I know, I'm so clever). Most of the pros I know use the 60D as backup body. 

For your 60D review:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-60D-DSLR-Camera-Review.aspx

Versus your 40D:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-40D-Digital-SLR-Camera-Review.aspx


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 26, 2012)

Personally unless you are going to get a cheap price on a used 60D I thik you would be better off going with the new T4i or wait since the 60D doesnt have AFMA hopefully they will put that back with the 70D


----------



## rpt (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd wait for the 70D. The 60D is only going to get cheaper. Unless your camera died and it is a bomb to fix it... My 2c anyway...


----------



## LikeBreathing (Jun 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Personally unless you are going to get a cheap price on a used 60D I thik you would be better off going with the new T4i or wait since the 60D doesnt have AFMA hopefully they will put that back with the 70D



Agreed. On paper the T4i/650D looks pretty much the same camera as the 60D with a few improved bits and maybe a better price.
http://www.dpreview.com/products/compare/side-by-side?products=canon_eos650d&products=canon_eos60d


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 26, 2012)

LikeBreathing said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Personally unless you are going to get a cheap price on a used 60D I thik you would be better off going with the new T4i or wait since the 60D doesnt have AFMA hopefully they will put that back with the 70D
> ...



Read the papers again - the 60d has 1/250s x-sync, 1/8000 shutter, faster fps and a deeper buffer for continuous shooting. For me, I'd never want a camera body without a back wheel or top lcd - but ymmv if you don't switch settings often and are a "p" guy.

To the op: If you want to af while shooting video as far as it works on the 650d, wait for the 70d. If not, the 60d is a good package at an ok price, though the Nikon competition has the edge atm. The only problem with the 60d is that it hasn't got af micro adjustment like your 450d. The very good thing about the 60d for stills and esp. video is that it runs magic lantern right now with all killer features I'd never want to miss. For 770€ new with warranty, I'd get the 60d since the 70d hasn't even been announced, and you could put the $500+ saved in a new ultrawide or prime lens that will stay with you longer than a camera body.


----------



## LikeBreathing (Jun 29, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Read the papers again - the 60d has 1/250s x-sync, 1/8000 shutter, faster fps and a deeper buffer for continuous shooting. For me, I'd never want a camera body without a back wheel or top lcd - but ymmv if you don't switch settings often and are a "p" guy.



True, but it all depends if you want/need those features for your style of shooting. I guess that you do.
The FPS is pretty much the same (5 v 5.3). The bigger buffer would be nice, but it means carting around a bigger and heavier camera.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 29, 2012)

LikeBreathing said:


> True, but it all depends if you want/need those features for your style of shooting.



Of course, it always does. I just wanted to remark that tech data table comparisons often fall short of the reality. And sometimes even the data itself is wrong for marketing reasons - examples: the 600rt flash does hss & full x-sync on older bodies even if Canon says the exact opposite, and the 60d actually has faster fps than in the specs if you disable jpeg (don't know if this is valid for the 650d, too).

Btw: This is the first time someone has said the 60d is large and heavy, most people around here would say it's a toy camera


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 29, 2012)

whoutman said:


> Hi guys,
> Here a new member, At the moment I have a 450d with a 24-105 IS UMS and a 70-200 USM F/4.0, a very nice combo in my opinion. But after 4 years I would like to upgrade to a higher model, like the 60d or 70d with video function etc. But, is it worth it? Or do I have to wait for the new 70d? I mainly will use it for 50% stills and 50% videos. Here in the Netherlands a new 60d body cost 770,- euros, a new 70d would be 1200,- i heard. What would you recommend me and why?
> Many thanks,
> Willem



I'd Get the T4i. Its a smaller and lighter package and with equivalent AF performance.

If you really want a better camera, get a 7D or wait for the Newer 70D.


----------



## EOBeav (Jun 29, 2012)

And just to chime in, the 60D and the t3i share the exact same sensor. If faster frame rates and higher ISO capabilities aren't important to you, the Rebel might be the better option. It all depends on what you see yourself shooting on a regular basis, though. Just my 2/5 of a nickel.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 30, 2012)

What do you want to do with the camera? How do you see your photography developing (excuse the pun!) over the coming few years? What is your maximum budget?

Oh, and welcome to CR, Willem!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 30, 2012)

Although I don't usually recommend waiting, the 70D may be coming on July 24, and i'd wait and see. The T4i has some new features that will likely appear on the 70D. 

We might see hybrid autofocus which gives some level of autofocus during video, a touch screen, digic V processor, and we can always hope for AFMA. Those features alone would be worth waiting for.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> the 70D may be coming on July 24



Where did you get that date from? The earliest date I expected to see anything new was photokina in late september.


----------



## steliosk (Jul 1, 2012)

i'd wait for 70D

i own too a 450D rebel and i'm looking for an upgrade. After 116.000 clicks my shutter died which i replaced it and made my camera brand new 

However if 70D has the same stupid AF system as the rebels, 60D and backwards, i'd stick with my 450D for a long time.

I shoot RAW only and these new features such as lens correction, noise reduction in those stupid JPEGs means nothing to me..
after all i can sqeeze much better information in lightroom from RAWs

so

if 70D has a
- better AF system (more accurate, not contrast based)
- better ISO in RAW mode
- 24megapixels
- fixed banding issuses with great dynamic range (like nikon's D3200)

I'd GO for it..
otherwise.. sorry Canon..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > the 70D may be coming on July 24
> ...


 
Although a mirrorless is predicted on July 24, I'd still wait and see. If not July 24, then late August / early September later for Photokina.


----------

